# Color Contacts for Asian Girls?



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 22, 2006)

My eyes are like BLACK. LOL. Literallly. Not even brown...just plain black.

Any good hazel, green, or brown contacts out there? THat don't make us Asian girls look uber bizarre? LOL.

THanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Nov 22, 2006)

I 4get what brand it was, but there's two colors that i thought looked realli good on my Laotian friend. Jade and some shade of purple


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Go to your eye doctor as there are tons of different brands with different colors and shapes. There's also colored contacts that are specifically designed for darker eyes or lighter eyes.


----------



## pieced (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have pitch black eyes, and Freshlook's Colorblend are made for people with dark eyes...


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have dark colored eyes and I used to wear Colorblend contacts in Gray and got lots of compliments on my eyes.


----------



## misstee (Dec 10, 2006)

Ooh, I used Grey and Purple contacts before. It looked okay, but I think asians should stick to their normal eye color. Black is beautiful! =)


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 11, 2006)

My friend who has almost-black eyes uses a purple colored Fresh Look lens, and it's very pretty,but about half the time she wears clear lenses,and I like that even better!But FreshLook really is a good brand for opaque colored lenses.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've never worn color contacts, but one ex-coworker of mine wore green and it actually looked really pretty!


----------



## ihopeuchoke (Dec 23, 2006)

which colorblend r u usin? im an asian too n ive tried hazel, which looks weird. i mean, ive saw many people havin no problem wearin them. i reli wish to find my 'perfect eye color'. thanks


----------



## pieced (Dec 23, 2006)

If you see my avatar pic, I'm wearing grey. I looked strange with hazel, and blue, gray looked the most "natural"...


----------



## katrosier (Dec 23, 2006)

I like colorblends in green and gray , and yes their hazel looked really yellow on me. The acuvue hazel looks much more natural.


----------



## Mia! (Dec 24, 2006)

i wish that colored contacts looked good on me! every time i try them though, i look like some sort of creepy reptile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

Try the Freshlook Color blends in green and gray. those are the most popular among asians. Hazel is very pretty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lila (Feb 3, 2008)

i have on the gray colorblend ones right now and they look really good and my natural eyes are like almost pitch black so yeah.

before:







after:


----------



## Lia (Feb 3, 2008)

Yours look really good!

What i don't like is those color contact that makes your eyes look like either you're blind or has cataract.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2008)

I have always wanted green eyes, but my eyes are such a dark brown the more "clear" colored ones do just about nothing to me and the ones that are colored completely just look odd on my eyes.

You can probably find something out there that will work for you...I have only ever tried green - but there are a million brands and colors out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have really dark eyes, and I wear Durasoft baby blue. I love them. They actually do change my eye color.....


----------



## cherie (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm Asian and I have dark brown eyes. I wear colored contact lenses all the time. Right now I'm using Freshlook Colorblends Pure Hazel, which is a new shade in their collection. It doesn't make my eyes look yellow, or as if I have cataracts lol.

You can try the Colorblends Pure Hazel, or Honey, which I've also used before. Gray would be another good choice, I think.

They usually let you try different colors on at optical shops to see which one looks best on you before you buy.


----------

